# Let's play cloth diaper uno



## NaturalMomma

Here is how it works. I'll start by uploading a picture of my son in a cloth diaper, then the next person has to upload a picture that is similar. 

The similarities can be;

* Same brand of diaper
* Same color/pattern of diaper (different brand)
* Same type of photo (for example, a sleeping baby in a cloth diaper)

Here is the first picture

Sleeping baby in a Grobaby blue and green diaper
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/41278_421004932461_544227461_5073924_530408_n.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

I dont have many of her in her cloth, there allways hidden by clothes


----------



## binxyboo

Daniel being a remote control hog in a *blue* bumgenius V3

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198353_10150095321816455_646376454_6477344_3053975_n.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

One i can do yey lol

Niamh in her yellow *bumgenius * Organic artist print

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1427.jpg


----------



## aliss

Here's my boy in his first cloth diaper ever, taken today.

He's also in a BumGenius artist print like Niamh but his is blue :)
 



Attached Files:







bum.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## binxyboo

Daniels *first *cloth nappy.
A *blue* ebay cheapie.
(It looks so big on him in this pic!!!)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/41114_417071626454_646376454_5053367_7686079_n.jpg


----------



## mommyof3co

Blue diaper

Newborn Goodmama Rockabilly Print
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267527_10150226504321267_515016266_7346287_5761305_n.jpg


----------



## SBB

Sammuel in a BLUE bright star baby nappy! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/IMG_2876-1.jpg

I've never played this game before did I do it right?! 

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

Oooh thanks SBB I can join in now.

My daughter in a Bright Star Baby nappy.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0122.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## modo

Bobby standing in his green and brown issy bear nappy

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Bobbystanding.jpg


----------



## span

Megan in her GREEN flip. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00536.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kota

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/27814_442381915827_611280827_5757694_6214592_n.jpg

Blue FLIP.


----------



## SBB

Blue eBay cheapie! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/50e64b5b.jpg

X x x


----------



## binxyboo

cow print *Ebay Cheapie
*
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/207032_10150152910066455_646376454_6763532_2889509_n.jpg


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hunter in a blue flip (Blue seems to be the recurring theme!)
 



Attached Files:







100_2130.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DueMarch2nd

^ooops I posted too late! His cow print nappy pics are on the old hard drive :(


----------



## T-Bex

Ooooooh, I can play! Bethan in *cow print blueberry sidesnap*, from AGES ago! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







cow print.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mandarhino

Cow print Itti
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2488.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## meg79

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=183367635049003&set=t.518769202&type=1

Just wondering if this works. 

LO in a blue ITTI

Edit, no it doesn't lol! iPads don't do pictures!!


----------



## Lover

Leo in his blue monkey & heart cheapy :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3713.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mary Jo

a very young Adam in a blue BG:

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/IMG_0295.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

Daddy in a blue BG pocket

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/lol.jpg


----------



## meg79

Just have to say, doesn't Niamh look like daddy!!


----------



## SBB

Hahaha! 

Sammuel in a blue denim vhc bum cheeks 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02236-1.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

meg79 said:


> Edit, no it doesn't lol! iPads don't do pictures!![/QUOTE]
> 
> get the free photobucket app!
> 
> X x x


----------



## mandarhino

meg79 said:


> Just have to say, doesn't Niamh look like daddy!!

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lozzy21

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## vespersonicca

Asher in his BBOS BLUE summer!
 



Attached Files:







P1010041.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan in a BLUE ITTI


----------



## jen1604

Lennon in a black _*Itti*_

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/f2764e89.jpg


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam in a red Itti:

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/adam_elliott/IMG_1167.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Ok so it is slightly hard to tell but this is a turquoise Itti Tutto peaking out of the vest. This was in the recent hat & gloves & boots phase. We're still in the hats and boots phase but gloves have been put away in honour of the summer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2836.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SBB

Sammuel in a spearmint (green) itti tutto 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/df409788.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/804f8ac4.jpg

X x x


----------



## discoclare

Great thread!

Arianna in baby pink Itti (it's quite an old piccie from when she was a bit baldy).
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1736.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hayley90

Little Harrison in a Jade *itti* :) 

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/148610_450157835996_666070996_5937944_5440021_n.jpg


----------



## OliveMartini

DD zonked out on the living room floor in her Rockmelon Itti :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3095.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kota

Zonked out on the living room floor in a RED SKULLS ISSY

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/74194_10150116625610828_611280827_7720452_4125251_n.jpg


----------



## OliveMartini

:rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

Laying on the floor in Kanji NB Goodmama fitted :)
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264734_10150223084796267_515016266_7340869_2110549_n.jpg


----------



## NaturalMomma

Laying on tummy in small gDiaper
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/28198_396583602461_544227461_4416397_7358681_n.jpg


----------



## span

Megan in her STRIPED thirsties wrap.
 



Attached Files:







thirsties.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## binxyboo

Daniel in a *stripey* bee weenotions

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/59032_424851566454_646376454_5234473_3725379_n.jpg


----------



## vespersonicca

Ash in his WEE NOTIONS one size!
 



Attached Files:







P1030120.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mandarhino

In rainbow strip Wee Notions Side Snap
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2547.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## binxyboo

a Holdens Landing VHC *side snap*

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216446_10150152058056455_646376454_6756719_607433_n.jpg


----------



## SBB

Bright star baby *side snap* purple, pink, blue and orange owls! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/IMG_2747.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/IMG_2748.jpg

X x x


----------



## binxyboo

*Purple *Tots Bots 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179863_484001336454_646376454_6209092_2805455_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Purple Wee Notions.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2777.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## binxyboo

Treasure Island *Wee Notions* worn on the wrong end!!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252942_10150183898886455_646376454_7001106_6679219_n.jpg


----------



## vespersonicca

Ash in his WEE NOTIONS cow one-size
 



Attached Files:







P1010141.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hayley90

In a Moo *Cow* itti :) 
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2269.jpg


----------



## discoclare

Arianna in cow print e bay cheapie (which no longer works for us but was fine when she was younger):
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1676.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kate.m.

Travis in a cow print blueberry wrap, with the matching dog!
 



Attached Files:







60375_468293577188_591897188_6694700_1048472_n (1).jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## silver_penny

Nathanael in his old-fashioned cloth nappy, with matching dog. White Gerber nappy, with diaper pins.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4005.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SBB

Loving the matching dogs!!! 

x x x


----------



## mommyof3co

They don't match but a boy and his dog <3 Preston is wearing a moonbeam XS BG AIO
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/260471_10150233689886267_515016266_7381622_2290829_n.jpg


----------



## twinmummy06

*Kate.m your dane is GORGEOUS!!! *

I dont have many fluffybum pics yet so only thing close i could get was baby wearing a nappy only (LOL). off to take more photos :haha:

Kiani wearing a OSFM Bumcheeks Denim
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/P7161078.jpg


----------



## SBB

VHC bumcheeks denim! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02236-1.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02256.jpg

I might have already posted those pics on here - is that cheating!? 

X x x


----------



## binxyboo

An embroidered *VHC Bumcheeks* (nearly played snap and posted a pic of my VHC denim too!!)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267200_10150213536801455_646376454_7249443_5231541_n.jpg


----------



## silver_penny

oh em geee... I love that diaper binxy!


----------



## Jetters

LOVE THIS THREAD!!

a very young, chubby K in a rosie boo *VHC* nappy that he never wore again after an awful poo leak shortly after this pic was taken :rofl:
https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3879/dscf80022.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## modo

Here is Bobby in a VHC we used to have
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0088-2.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

blue baby blush VHC

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189006_10150092141021455_646376454_6446361_6351157_n.jpg


----------



## vespersonicca

modo said:


> Here is Bobby in a VHC we used to have
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0088-2.jpg

Hehe I'm pretty sure that it's headed in the post to us right now :)


----------



## mommy43

izzy in a wn dont know if u can see very well in this pic but the butterfly is vhc dotty fabric:)
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0364.jpg


----------



## Jetters

K in a personalised *WN* :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/fluff/26thsepbum.jpg


----------



## mommy43

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0078.jpg
izzy in hers:)


----------



## Jetters

K in another personalised WN :rofl:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/fluff/0802117.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

and Daniel in his personalised WN

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/62702_427509486454_646376454_5289670_5028222_n.jpg


----------



## mommy43

izzy in another wn
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0036-1.jpg


----------



## Jetters

me with K in another *WN*... i look rough as houses...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/fluff/15thaugdoesbum.jpg


----------



## mommy43

izzy in another wn lol
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0102.jpg


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas playing out in a WN :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0495.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## modo

Jetters you look gorgeous not rough at all!

Bobby in his blue wn custom

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0676.jpg


----------



## Kate&Lucas

modo said:


> Jetters you look gorgeous not rough at all!

True story!

Lucas in his blue homemade nappy..
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0801.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nicoleoleole

LO in her custom etsy (technically homemade lol) from Canadian Cloth
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3593.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7


----------

